# Rider is falsely claiming Inappropriate Behavior



## uberboston7 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this forum and am hoping to get some support or advice. I've recently completed my 460th ride and have a rating of 4.91. Today, I saw an issue reported under my account. I'm being accused of inappropriate behavior and unwelcome advances towards a rider. I'm a young married woman and am always respectful and courteous to my riders. I'm not interested in engaging in any type of inappropriate behavior with my passengers. I've tried to get in touch with uber to get more information, but no one is getting back to me.

Last week I reported a couple of passengers as they did in fact engage in inappropriate sexual behavior in the back of my car. Uber called me immediately to get more information. And blocked them from my account.

I'm almost certain these are two separate incidents. The one I reported and the one where a passenger reported me.

What do I do? I'm not sure how to approach this issue with them. I have many 5 star comments saying that I'm polite, professional, friendly, and maintain a nice car.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Seems you have nothing to worry about since they blocked them from having you pick them up again.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

Hope that Uber get you sorted out... If you've done no wrong, it would seem that you should be fine. One more reason we should all consider cabin cams.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

uberboston7 said:


> I'm a young married woman


On the good side.. If you were a man with that false report they would have already deactivated you.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

^ Yeah. definitely.


----------



## uberboston7 (Mar 22, 2016)

galileo5 said:


> Seems you have nothing to worry about since they blocked them from having you pick them up again.


I'm not sure it's from the same incident. "/


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

uberboston7 said:


> I'm not sure it's from the same incident. "/


Gee, a city with so many great schools sure has a lot of dopes...  family guy
Don't stress, if it were super bad they would have done something about it already.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The fact that they didn't immediately deactivate you pending investigation would seem to indicate that they don't take the issue seriously.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Agree with previous posts, as long as they didn't de-activate you your fine. The only thing you have to worry about is to not let this bother you. I know it stings a little when passengers leave a bad mark on the great rating and feedback that you've earned, but just laugh it off. At the end of the day some people are just scumbags, Uber isn't concerned with taking the matter forward, and there's nothing you can do about it anyways if you even wanted to.

On a side note: I always tell passengers that my rule is to not do anything that would make me not want to put my 2 young kids in the back seat at a later time. Seems to work...

p.s. I have no kids


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber support is so stupid, they may have thought you were reporting yourself.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

uberboston7 said:


> I'm not sure it's from the same incident. "/


Doesn't matter. Passengers can't see that feedback about you -- only you can. It was probably a jealous passenger who said that about you.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Uber support is so stupid, they may have thought you were reporting yourself.


Sadly..... this is the most likely culprit!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

uberboston7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and am hoping to get some support or advice. I've recently completed my 460th ride and have a rating of 4.91. Today, I saw an issue reported under my account. I'm being accused of inappropriate behavior and unwelcome advances towards a rider. I'm a young married woman and am always respectful and courteous to my riders. I'm not interested in engaging in any type of inappropriate behavior with my passengers. I've tried to get in touch with uber to get more information, but no one is getting back to me.
> 
> ...


It most likely was the same people. They got a nasty gram from uber and retaliated... let it go, you know you didn't do anything. ..


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Don't worry about it. 
I got a variety pack over there! Totally have no idea what were those about except cancellations.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I have over 2000 rides and a 4.87 score.
I also received two inappropriate behavior complaints.

Very strange as I am an older guy, and very professional.

I emailed Uber each time (one of those emails and Uber's response is posted on this forum).
They emailed me back and told me I was one of the better drivers and not to worry about it.

What a freaking strange company.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberboston7 said:


> I'm not sure it's from the same incident. "/


A lot of misconduct going on in your car . . . how long have you been driving ?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

uberboston7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and am hoping to get some support or advice. I've recently completed my 460th ride and have a rating of 4.91. Today, I saw an issue reported under my account. I'm being accused of inappropriate behavior and unwelcome advances towards a rider. I'm a young married woman and am always respectful and courteous to my riders. I'm not interested in engaging in any type of inappropriate behavior with my passengers. I've tried to get in touch with uber to get more information, but no one is getting back to me.
> 
> ...


UberBoston7
Here is a link to the email I sent Uber and their response telling me it was nothing to worry about

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...ve-taken-a-week-off-from-driving-uberx.36116/


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

uberboston7 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and am hoping to get some support or advice. I've recently completed my 460th ride and have a rating of 4.91. Today, I saw an issue reported under my account. I'm being accused of inappropriate behavior and unwelcome advances towards a rider. I'm a young married woman and am always respectful and courteous to my riders. I'm not interested in engaging in any type of inappropriate behavior with my passengers. I've tried to get in touch with uber to get more information, but no one is getting back to me.
> 
> ...


I haven't collected 'inappropriate behaviour' yet but I have one for 'dangerous driving.' I'll be going all out for 'inappropriate behaviour' this weekend.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I am also evidently pushing some non existent business I don't have. 

I keep getting hits for Professionalism. They tell me not to mention other businesses I have. 

I am retired, and I drive Uber. That is it. Never mentioned another business, but once a month I get that message.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I am also evidently pushing some non existent business I don't have.
> 
> I keep getting hits for Professionalism. They tell me not to mention other businesses I have.
> 
> I am retired, and I drive Uber. That is it. Never mentioned another business, but once a month I get that message.


It's a canned response, the complaint was about who knows wjat but the closest thing was a professionalism ding. Any complaint about professionalism gets the same canned response from support. Don't open the door for some entitled btch who feels you should, you get a complaint about professionalism, the reply from support is the same.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I haven't collected 'inappropriate behaviour' yet but I have one for 'dangerous driving.' I'll be going all out for 'inappropriate behaviour' this weekend.


You are supposed to put the beer in the cupholder when you aren't drinking it . . . I have one for being on cellphone.
I never make calls when app. Is on.
I do however glance at stacked pings,and maps.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I haven't collected 'inappropriate behaviour' yet but I have one for 'dangerous driving.' I'll be going all out for 'inappropriate behaviour' this weekend.


I got a $10.00 tip for " dangerous driving" once.they were late for airport.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I got a $10.00 tip for " dangerous driving" once.they were late for airport.


Nothing good ever came out of whoever telling me they were late.
So they earned their 1 stars for being late and letting me wait.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> It's a canned response, the complaint was about who knows wjat but the closest thing was a professionalism ding. Any complaint about professionalism gets the same canned response from support. Don't open the door for some entitled btch who feels you should, you get a complaint about professionalism, the reply from support is the same.


I am wrong..... there a a few canned responses for professionalism. .. I got one for canceling.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Nothing good ever came out of whoever telling me they were late.
> So they earned their 1 stars for being late and letting me wait.


I don't know, had a couple once who were late to a wedding and I had fun bouncing them around in the back seat on a curvy road, got them there on time, had fun driving there and got an extra $10 for my troubles. Sure, I know the risks.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Gotta luv poweslding with backseat pax....when they asked you to do it, they brought it on themselves....


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Gotta luv poweslding with backseat pax....when they asked you to do it, they brought it on themselves....


I can only get half them to wear their seatbelts, even though it is the law here. 
I have no problem sliding them around if they ask for it. 
Occasionally I get tipped for it.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The only complaint I've gotten was for poor hygiene. Bastards.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Nothing good ever came out of whoever telling me they were late.
> So they earned their 1 stars for being late and letting me wait.


Got an exception.
The guy paid $18 for a 6 mile trip. And I gave him a 5* for the previous trip which qualified me for the hourly guarantee.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Inappropriate behavior doesn't necessarily mean anything sexual, it's just the option that was picked from a list of tags for the complaint. If there was something sexual odds are you'd be waitlisted right now and you'd be getting phone calls from the incident response team. However...it's possible the rider did complain of some sexual/harassing behavior and the idjit who got the ticket didn't handle it properly. It's impossible to say, honestly. Give it time to get a response, odds are they passed it up to cross support or incident response, depending on the actual complaint. God overseas support make things difficult because you can never count on them doing shit right.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Inappropriate behavior doesn't necessarily mean anything sexual, it's just the option that was picked from a list of tags for the complaint. If there was something sexual odds are you'd be waitlisted right now and you'd be getting phone calls from the incident response team. However...it's possible the rider did complain of some sexual/harassing behavior and the idjit who got the ticket didn't handle it properly. It's impossible to say, honestly. Give it time to get a response, odds are they passed it up to cross support or incident response, depending on the actual complaint. God overseas support make things difficult because you can never count on them doing shit right.


So if a pax complains about me talking when they don't want to talk. 
Not talking when they want to talk. 
The pax doesn't like the radio station.

It can all be classified as "inappropriate behavior" depending on which pull down selection the person in Manilla picks?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> So if a pax complains about me talking when they don't want to talk.
> Not talking when they want to talk.
> The pax doesn't like the radio station.
> 
> It can all be classified as "inappropriate behavior" depending on which pull down selection the person in Manilla picks?


Pretty much. However, it always links back to the ticket so that anyone who looks can see what it was actually about and any waitlisting has to be done manually. So it's not like they pick inappropriate behavior and an account is automatically waitlisted or rejected, thank god.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RightTurnClyde said:


> I know it stings a little when passengers leave a bad mark on the great rating and feedback that you've earned


Does it? I find a lot of the negative comments from my riders hilarious! The worse, the better - I strive to provide a solidly mediocre experience in exchange for mediocre pay - and I need to know that I am not overperforming / providing excessive service.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Does it? I find a lot of the negative comments from my riders hilarious! The worse, the better - I strive to provide a solidly mediocre experience in exchange for mediocre pay - and I need to know that I am not overperforming / providing excessive service.


To each their own I guess...


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

Lord Summerisle said:


> I haven't collected 'inappropriate behaviour' yet but I have one for 'dangerous driving.' I'll be going all out for 'inappropriate behaviour' this weekend.


I got one of those. I am pretty sure it was because of me dodging potholes on the Freeway. It occurred to me later that a passenger sees just swerving out of the blue and probably thought I was just crazy and erratic (which is also true, but not when I drive).


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Kudos on being just shy of 500 with a 4.91. I'm around 600 at 4.85. Maybe your status as a young female gets you the benefit of the doubt when it comes to ratings. Bro-ey frat boys don't rate me that well


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> Pretty much. However, it always links back to the ticket so that anyone who looks can see what it was actually about and any waitlisting has to be done manually. So it's not like they pick inappropriate behavior and an account is automatically waitlisted or rejected, thank god.


At least someone has to look at the tickets. 
It is disturbing to have two inappropriate behavior complaints against me, when I know I have done nothing inappropriate in the last 20 years, much less the last 2 years driving for Goober.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> At least someone has to look at the tickets.
> It is disturbing to have two inappropriate behavior complaints against me, when I know I have done nothing inappropriate in the last 20 years, much less the last 2 years driving for Goober.


'Inappropriate behavior' is too vague. We need specific information about what we're doing wrong. There should be further sub-categories such as 'lewd remarks', 'vile suggestions', 'leering', 'attempts to fondle', 'self-stroking', 'lecherous drooling', 'seeking a goodbye kiss', etc. How can we improve otherwise?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> At least someone has to look at the tickets.
> It is disturbing to have two inappropriate behavior complaints against me, when I know I have done nothing inappropriate in the last 20 years, much less the last 2 years driving for Goober.


I have no feedback, good OR bad. Apparently I'm completely forgettable. Probably for the best.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

My latest feedback said I smelled like cheese. But they indicated smelling like cheese was a good thing.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Coachman said:


> My latest feedback said I smelled like cheese. But they indicated smelling like cheese was a good thing.


There is this room in most houses. I holds a shower. 
Use it and the cheese smell goes away, especially if you actually use soap.


----------



## up the river (Aug 22, 2015)

inappropriate behavior should be graded like the five stages of fluffyness...


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> At least someone has to look at the tickets.
> It is disturbing to have two inappropriate behavior complaints against me, when I know I have done nothing inappropriate in the last 20 years, much less the last 2 years driving for Goober.


That's definitely understandable. Just keep in mind that the "category" doesn't mean as much as what actually happened. So many times I saw a note of inappropriate behavior but the situation was pretty insignificant.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> That's definitely understandable. Just keep in mind that the "category" doesn't mean as much as what actually happened. So many times I saw a note of inappropriate behavior but the situation was pretty insignificant.


What kind of insignificant behaviors can be classified as inappropriate, if I may ask?

Could you give us some hypothetical, but not actual examples?


----------



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

What probably happened was a rider who gave you 3 or less star. They have the option to put the reason.

They probably picked some random one. Yours was probably the inappropriate behavior.


----------

